# table quality of pomps?



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i've never eaten one. what kind of meat is it? and how should you cook it, etc.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Grilled, Baked, Stuffed and Baked, Over openHardwoodFire on a Green Oak Stick with a hint of Old Bay (Don't laugh, that is GREAT), I have even heard of Frying it,

But, a couple of years ago Mike (Ultralite on here) posted a recipe that I have used that is unreal. I won't steal his operunity to share it because it's that good.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

this is very similar to what we do and what "Garbo" Curtis is talking about...it is near the top of the best way to eat fish, any fish...

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/recipes/pompano-en-papillote-536809/


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (2/28/2010)*this is very similar to what we do and what "Garbo" Curtis is talking about...it is near the top of the best way to eat fish, any fish...
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/recipes/pompano-en-papillote-536809/[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried to fryit onceand wasn't impressed. I have a stovetop method that involves butter, onion, Tony C's, maybe a splash of white wine that ain't too bad. I have to try this one though.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jigslinger (2/28/2010)* I have to try this one though.


pretty easy to make and please let usknow what you think...it was one of my dad's favorites...he would say "you'd pay $25 in any restaraunt for that"...pompano run is coming soon...can't wait...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Just filet, skin and cut into slices, dip in soy/wasabi or colemans mustard and eat.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Pompano is probably my favorite fish to eat out there! Very good white meat very versatile. The key with any fish is good flavoring and not over cooking it. I love baked pompano in a little bit of olive oil with a little rosemary salt, pepper, and lemon juice.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Pompano ranks up there as one of my favorites. Head and gut the fish cut 3 slits in eat side and bake it with whatever seasonings you like ans throw a few lemon slices in as well, also do it this way on the grill. It is good if you fillet and leave the skin on cooking it like I said above. We had it one night where you encrust the whole thing in salt and bake it and was awesome too! Pretty much anyway but fried is good


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great tastin'! It'll make you stay out on the beach till you catch enough to have some extra at dinner time. My wife and I love it grilled, lightly dusted with blackening and then garlic butter and parmesan cheese sprinkled on top. Mmmmm Gooood!!!!

Tight Lines

Chris


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Shiznik (2/28/2010)*Great tastin'! It'll make you stay out on the beach till you catch enough to have some extra at dinner time. My wife and I love it grilled, lightly dusted with blackening and then garlic butter and parmesan cheese sprinkled on top. Mmmmm Gooood!!!!
> 
> Tight Lines
> 
> Chris


You can say that again Chris!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

